# Mosquito report



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any new info on the conditions at Mosquito? I'm looking to fish in the morning and trying to decide where to go. 

Thanks in advance,

Wes


----------



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

You can try by the cemetery on 305.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhauler said:


> Does anyone have any new info on the conditions at Mosquito? I'm looking to fish in the morning and trying to decide where to go.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Wes


There was about 15 guys out of the 305 lot (east side) today, one guy said he had 3.5 inches, so i would say its 3-5 inches, i may check an area out there tomorrow


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Fever,

Thanks for the reply. I may check it out today. 

Wes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

snow covered ares were sketchy at best 2.5 -3 in max! still saw some open water on the south end. out of all the guy we saw come onto the ice 2 people had spuds me and jig!! i saw a kid running across the ice and guys right on top of each other.. have some sense and leave the kids at home or atleast dont let them run across the ice..


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep, there were like 4 or 5 little ones running all over place out from 305. Common sense isnt so common anymore.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

perch or crappie biting?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhauler said:


> Fever,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I may check it out today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mario,

It was nice meeting you too. Give me a shout if you want to go out on Erie this year or if you want to hit a river for some Steelies.

Wes


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhauler said:


> Mario,
> 
> It was nice meeting you too. Give me a shout if you want to go out on Erie this year or if you want to hit a river for some Steelies.
> 
> Wes


sounds like a plan, keep in touch


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

i just wanted to share my awesome weekend skeeter fishin trip . met up with a few guys that arent ogf members but still want to thank okey , bruce & larry u fellas put me on a hot spot & keepinitreel it was nice meetin you glad you could come & join us .i ended up with 4 eyes &14 slabs luckily i found that spot again monday & my buddy iced over eyes joined me at about 10 & must have drilled the hole right over top of it no more than put the lure in & pulled a 24 incher out. was a little slower of a day but i did manage to pull her brother out right at dark another 24 incher. lets hope that wasnt the beginning & the end of ice


----------

